
Fundraising Post-Mortem - kholmes79
http://fndrs.net/MmaTsn
======
rdudekul
Good conversion metrics info especially related to AngelList. I liked the idea
of spacing articles over the course of the round in credible news
organizations and industry blogs. I am a little skeptical about "Top tier
investors are less focused on social proof". May be that had something to do
with the stellar reputation of YC.

------
justinparfitt
A 50% conversion rate is an outstanding result, great work guys - must've been
the mother of all pitches!

------
shparekh
Great read. Encouraging. 27days is pretty quick from what I have read.

